# T.bone MM1 from Thomann



## Al10110 (Jan 21, 2013)

```

```
Hy everybody,

Did anybody have tried the Tbone MM1 from Thomann like Mic.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Interesting, when I saw the MM-1 part number, I thought it might be a derivative of the Beyerdynamic MM-1 measurement mic, which I own. But apparently it is not, it looks completely different.

I could not see anywhere in the specifications where it indicates you would get a unique factory calibration curve for your mic. You want to be sure you get a microphone that is individually calibrated, because without that there can be quite a bit of variation from the "typical" curve you see published in the specifications.


----------

